# Soooo im outa battery and hate waiting 2 hours to vape LOL



## Bush Vaper (5/10/16)

Sooooooo i knew this day would come just not so soon....ive got my Smok Osub 80 and its awesome, but now im in the situation where I have to charge it for 2 hours and that sucks.

I tried to give my Twisp Aero a go but that was like climbing out of a Lambo into a Mini. Not happening again.

Any recommendations on a smaller mod to use on the go or as a bit of a backup?? Needs to be decent though. Dont mind the idea of a smaller mod cause that will also help a bit as the Osub gets a bit bulky on the job as im a game reserve manager and the going gets a bit rough


----------



## wiesbang (5/10/16)

How about the joytech AIO?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (5/10/16)

The new Joyetech AIO if a tighter draw and "disposable" device is what you are looking for (only costs R350). Flavour and clouds, you ain't getting much of each though. I'd be worried it might be an unsatisfying vape for you.

ORRRR, how about the Pico? Perhaps even the Sigelei J80 (although the temp control is shit, Sigelei don't seem to be doing too well with temp control).
I believe the Osub has one of the smoothest temp controls as well.

There is also the Smok Koopor Mini 2 mod, this will allow you to keep multiple batteries on you if need be as you can remove the 18650 battery and switch it out with a fully charged one if need be.
Very nice device too!


----------



## JsPLAYn (5/10/16)

I stick pico or evic vtc mini . Its nice and small and fits into any pocket with ease. . Nice part is you can use it as a daily and just have a spare battery as a backup . I personally don't like mods with built in batteries as I wouldn't want to experience what you experiencing now


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/16)

Pico with spare batteries in a silicone sleeve!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (5/10/16)

By the way Nice job .. must be lovely working there 
. nature at its finest


----------



## Bush Vaper (5/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> The new Joyetech AIO.
> 
> ORRRR, how about the Pico? Perhaps even the Sigelei J80 (although the temp control is shit, Sigelei don't seem to be doing too well with temp control).
> I believe the Osub has one of the smoothest temp controls as well.


 Any tips on temp control? Im currenty just working with wattage.....still new to this


----------



## Bush Vaper (5/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pico with spare batteries in a silicone sleeve!


Still nee to this Rob, whats with the silicone sleeve for the bats??


----------



## PsyCLown (5/10/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Any tips on temp control? Im currenty just working with wattage.....still new to this



You need to have the correct type of wire for your coil, so depends on what type of wire your coils are made from.

Stainless Steel (SS)
Nikel (Ni200)
Titanium (Ti)

Those are the common 3, of which I would recommend Stainless Steel as it can be used in both wattage and temp control.
Nickel and Titanium can become toxic if used in wattage mode as the heat can become too much and you can end up with titanium dioxide.


Note I edited my original post and recommended another mod as well, the Smok Koopor Mini 2. Very portable and takes external batteries etc.
Fantastic mod!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Still nee to this Rob, whats with the silicone sleeve for the bats??



The Pico takes 18650 batteries and you can get silicone sleeves to carry extra batteries safely. When I go fishing I take a couple of cheap mods like the Pico and a bottle of juice and spare batteries in the silicone sleeves and just change out the batteries as needed.


----------



## Bush Vaper (5/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> You need to have the correct type of wire for your coil, so depends on what type of wire your coils are made from.
> 
> Stainless Steel (SS)
> Nikel (Ni200)
> ...


I am using the Baby T8 couls in the brit beast tabk


----------



## PsyCLown (5/10/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> I am using the Baby T8 couls in the brit beast tabk


I think they're kanthal, so they won't work in temp control. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## AhVape (5/10/16)

why not an iJust S - as a pure back up.
Simple easy, and really decent clouds and flavor 
Battery life is good and tank is big


----------



## Anneries (5/10/16)

IJUST as a backup or Pico if you want a second device that is capable of variable wattage etc. Just waiting for payday and then I will get a pico aswell. Probably 2, have to keep the wife happy aswell


----------



## shabbar (5/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Pico takes 18650 batteries and you can get silicone sleeves to carry extra batteries safely. When I go fishing I take a couple of cheap mods like the Pico and a bottle of juice and spare batteries in the silicone sleeves and just change out the batteries as needed.



tell them why you take the cheap mods


----------



## Pixstar (5/10/16)

Pico is a great little mod. There are others, but in my opinion go for something that has replaceable batteries.


----------



## Effjh (5/10/16)

@Bush Vaper I also vote Pico, but since you are new, just to elaborate on what @Rob Fisher said regarding the batteries: 

The silicon sleeve is to safely carry your battery around, you can get plastic battery cases as well. Without it your battery turns into a bomb. Never carry a 18650 or any other lithium ion battery unprotected where it could potentially touch metal. It will hurt you badly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/16)

shabbar said:


> tell them why you take the cheap mods



Because I have dropped a mod and brand new iPhone into the Dam in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Bush Vaper (5/10/16)

Effjh said:


> @Bush Vaper I also vote Pico, but since you are new, just to elaborate on what @Rob Fisher said regarding the batteries:
> 
> 
> 
> The silicon sleeve is to safely carry your battery around, you can get plastic battery cases as well. Without it your battery turns into a bomb. Never carry a 18650 or any other lithium ion battery unprotected where it could potentially touch metal. It will hurt you badly.



Thanks, thought as much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (5/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Because I have dropped a mod and brand new iPhone into the Dam in the past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




hehehe , you such a good sport toppie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

